# Was your V like this?



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja_3pWYSKkc

I still have yet to get my pup, but I was just wondering how many are actually like this? I'd like my V to be almost the same as the one in the video. These dogs are so darn cute and funny! 

-adam


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Out of the 100's of V puppies I've cared for, I'd say most of them are like that. Fun, high energy, but fairly mellow. Very sweet and curious.

Everything about that video reminds me of my old job. I miss those little V faces! As long as you go to a reputable breeder, you'll find a great family friend with a predictable temperament.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

So much of this video reminded me of Catan. He swims just like that - like he's trying so hard to keep his head above water. Constantly in motion unless he's sleeping. He's now almost ten months old, 55 pounds and still hoping around. A couple of nights ago he was hoping around in the house like a rabbit - pouncing on the floor. This went on for ten minutes - he was trying to catch his shadow. The one thing that was different was that first shot of the pup sitting on the hill - at that age Catan didn't sit still that long.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Looks about right so far !!! ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks and acts like a Vizsla. Kinda mellow though.  
Vizsla puppies are a blast.


----------



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

That is exactly what our puppy is like...gotta love vizslas!


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

Yep he is 5 months old now and still really fun and cheeky! Just does forward rolls trying to keep up with his legs!!! this is him at 9 weeks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIq33D6qArI!! he is so much fun!


----------



## wal (Sep 1, 2009)

and they will turn into this......
Happy treat or trick.
Wal


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

;D that is hilarious


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome vid Vincent, reminds me of Kian when we brought him home.
I love the "HA, I GOT YOU!" pounce they do.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

this is duke the pouncer. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPPI8LNJyB0


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

that's a funny vid...the determination is awesome... .then his buddy comes to help and he's like...NO WAY, GET OFF MY BOX!
They must really feed off each other's energy. Were they in the same litter?


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

yes they are brothers.as a matter of fact they were the only two of the litter.


----------

